# Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)



## Filmfan (25 September 2010)

Ich habe bei Amazon die Blu Ray von Robin Hood Directors Cut (deutsche Fassung, Region B) gekauft. Leider verweigert der Player PowerDVD 8 8.0.3228g.50 (auf Windows 7 Home-Premium 64 Bit mit ATI 5770 und allen Updates) die Wiedergabe. Nach dem Logo der Universal Studios bleibt der Bildschirm nur noch schwarz, die Menüs lassen sich nicht aufrufen und bei entsprechenden Versuchen wird nur das Wort "Verboten" eingeblendet. Alle Treiber, Firmware des Lauferkes etc. sind auf neustem Stand, Updates für PowerDVD gibt es nicht, lediglich eine Werbung für einen Kauf der neuen Version 10;  eine Suche in der Knowledge Base brachte keine Hilfe. Laut neuestem Cyberlink Advisor ist mein System in Ordnung und sowohl für die Basis- als auch alle erweiterten Funktionen geeignet.  Die üblichen Bla-Bla Tipps wie z.B. Neustart des Rechners, Trennen der Internetverbindung, Deaktivieren des Virenscanners etc. habe ich natürlich alle erfolglos ausprobiert.

Andere bekannte krititische Blurays wie z.B. Avatar, 2012, Sherlock Holmes, Bourne, Traitor sowie alle DVDs funktionieren einwandfrei. Es gibt auch bei Amazon kritische Rezensionen dieser Blu Ray die auf Probleme seitens Power DVD verweisen. 

Laut diversen Suchen im Internet ist ein angeblich "verbesserter" Kopierschutz schuld. So wird man als ehrlicher und kräftig zahlender Kunde verärgert. Kein Wunder, dass noch immer viel mehr DVDs als Blu Rays verkauft werden.


----------



## Heiko (26 September 2010)

*AW: Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)*

Hast Du mal versucht, Deine Abspielsoftware upzudaten. Manchmal liegt es daran, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Seit der BD-Generation ist es eh fast unmöglich, offline neue Filme anzuschauen. Für meinen BD-Player kamen schon öfter Softwareupdates.


----------



## Filmfan (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)*

Eine Aktualisierung des Players habe ich natürlich versucht - es gab aber keine Updates (dabei ist das letzte erst vom 15.04.2010).

Mittlerweile wurde aber im offiziellen Supportforum von Cyberlink bekannt gegeben, dass das Problem bei Cyberlink bekannt ist und an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)*

Na also...


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 September 2010)

*AW: Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)*

Na also?

Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie sich mein Hammer weigert, nen Nagel mit "MehralseinLochmachschutz 7.0" in die Wand zu klopfen, obwohl ich den Hammer, den Nagel und die Wand legal erworben habe. 

Wo steht der Weltrekord für Hammerweitwurf gerade?


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2010)

*AW: Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)*

Guter Vergleich!

Ich habs aber aufgegeben, mich darüber aufzuregen, dass man CD bekommt, die dem CD-Standard nicht mehr entsprechen, BD, die man nicht abspielen kann,...

Ich hab damit meinen Frieden gemacht indem ich beschlossen habe, solchen Rotz nicht mehr zu kaufen. Wenn das alle so machen würden, gäbs die Probleme schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Filmfan (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)*

Weiß eigentlich jemand, welche Blu Rays sonst noch über diesen "verbesserten" Kopierschutz verfügen?

Bis jetzt habe ich im Internet nur gelesen, dass auch möglicherweise "Jumper" betroffen sei.

Bis es tatsächlich Updates für Power DVD gibt, werde ich keine weiteren
Blu Rays mehr kaufen und auch dann erst, wenn ich vor jedem Kauf im Internet nach möglichen Abspielproblemen recherchiert habe.


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abspielprobleme mit neuer Blu Ray Robin Hood Directors Cut (2010)*

Es scheint zumindest eine neue Version zu geben:
CyberLink PowerDVD 10 Ultra 3D inkl. Free Mark II Upgrade erschienen bei CyberLink


----------

